# If you could work at any EMS company or agency in the U.S. ...



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 13, 2016)

If you could get on a plane tomorrow and get your dream job in EMS, who would it be with (Excluding fire fighter jobs or dual role jobs, single role clinical only) .Obvious factors would include pay, hours and shifts, retirement and health benefits, equipment, protocols, co-workers and management, region, ect ect...

Of course if you have not worked there you don't know, but based on the above criteria and your perceived "dream job"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2016)

Sussex is still the top of the list for hitting all the points that were important to me. 

Only down side? It's Delaware.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 13, 2016)

Insanely easy for me... back to army "critical care".  Although technically that was multi role... treating the sick and injured, primary care, health and wellness, tattoo shop inspector, "adult interpersonal physical therapy specialist" inspector, veterinarian, and of course inflicting wounds.  Actually was training back up for a contract  version when this gig got green lit. 

If they would tweak the schedule here in Qatar, I would _love it_ instead of just "it's a great opportunity, a good experience and sweeeeeeeeeeeet guess where I'm going next on vacation!"  Two days, flip to two nights, with scattered extra shifts (day, night, peak) on your "four off" seemingly at random.  You're always trying to figure out if you should be asleep, awake, or where you can find crystal caffeine to snort.  It still smokes the US civvie gigs at the end of the day.   AMR DC was hell.  EMS in PA was decent but the pay and benefits were distinctly lacking and I would have slowly went bankrupt.  

Hey, Delaware and you.. toxic together.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 13, 2016)

Is there an actual Paramedic Position on the Poker Tour? If so, then that.

Me last night...on tour.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 13, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Is there an actual Paramedic Position on the Poker Tour? If so, then that.
> 
> Me last night...on tour.
> View attachment 2934
> View attachment 2935



Oooo... Staff medic position at the Bunny Ranch?  I think I'm going to send an email to inquire about their safety positions...


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 13, 2016)

Denver health or williamson County. Or Priority 1 Air Rescue


----------



## Summit (Aug 13, 2016)

Dual role: Onsite medical / sunscreen application for the Swedish Bikini Team


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 13, 2016)

Summit said:


> Dual role: Onsite medical / sunscreen application for the *Columbian* Bikini Team


 fixed it for you


----------



## redfernmichelle (Aug 13, 2016)

I would chose AMR in las vegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2016)

redfernmichelle said:


> I would chose AMR in las vegas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Out of all the systems in the US and you choose AMR?


----------



## redfernmichelle (Aug 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Out of all the systems in the US and you choose AMR?



I want to work fire rescue in vegas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 13, 2016)

Well, AMR in Vegas does neither fire or rescue.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 13, 2016)

redfernmichelle said:


> I want to work fire rescue in vegas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 13, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Is there an actual Paramedic Position on the Poker Tour? If so, then that.
> 
> Me last night...on tour.
> View attachment 2934
> View attachment 2935


#jennifertilly #hummunahummuna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger (Aug 13, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Sussex is still the top of the list for hitting all the points that were important to me.
> 
> Only down side? It's Delaware.


This is what kills me. So many great services in really uninteresting places.

I want to eventually work for one of the ski town's here. I work in the mountains now but the people are just bitter and gross and it's starting to wear on me. We're a good service in an ok place.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 14, 2016)

If I didn't have other plans, I wouldn't mind working where I am living now. Get experience with St. Louis FD first, then jump to St. Charles where I live in for a slower pace. They pay well, have gotten new equipment, updated protocols, and have a good medic program that would be cool to help adjunct in. If I end up wanting to stay in EMS, it is certainly a place I would consider coming back to once I finish roaming the world.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm actually flying to interview for a medic spot in a really cool system tomorrow morning. On the plane right now...


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Aug 14, 2016)

Good old delta I see. On your way back hit me up. I have about 10 free drink coupons.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope. This is American. A brand new CRJ900. Still has that new plane smell.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Aug 14, 2016)

really, surprised. i see the red in the head rest. Glad its a new plane, always makes it nice.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 14, 2016)

And sadly I won't see you at that test.  Good luck!  Heck when your done let me know.  Would love to meet the man behind the forum.  There probably is a Starbucks somewhere we can grab some coffee...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> And sadly I won't see you at that test.  Good luck!  Heck when your done let me know.  Would love to meet the man behind the forum.  There probably is a Starbucks somewhere we can grab some coffee...



Absolutely. I'd love to! Let me see how time shakes out. And I'm really disappointed that you're not testing. Several guys I know don't get an invite either. Now I'm really curious how many they're testing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 14, 2016)

Williamson County. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 14, 2016)

I was always impressed with Wake Co. EMS and for a while was thinking of moving down that way. In this part of the world I am pretty much limited to a few hospital-based EMS systems, a hundred or so volunteer systems, or a PD system. Not to mention FDNY, which never really interested me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 14, 2016)

Scott33 said:


> I was always impressed with Wake Co. EMS and for a while was thinking of moving down that way. In this part of the world I am pretty much limited to a few hospital-based EMS systems, a hundred or so volunteer systems, or a PD system. Not to mention FDNY, which never really interested me.


I dont see how FDNY interests many people. Low pay, short staffed, horrible protocols, and plenty of people who join jusy with the hope of "promoting" to supression


----------



## Scott33 (Aug 14, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I dont see how FDNY interests many people. Low pay, short staffed, horrible protocols, and plenty of people who join jusy with the hope of "promoting" to supression



And - almost uniquely to the area - no per-diem staff.

Not to flame (see what I did there?), but perhaps if I was in my 20s I would appreciate the allure more.


----------



## CANMAN (Aug 14, 2016)

Travis County STAR Flight


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 14, 2016)

King County Medic One tops a lot of lists. It's not my cup of tea, but it IS very well paying and they do fair amount of cool stuff, like research and shape practice for other services (HPcpr anyone?)


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 14, 2016)

It used to be Boston EMS.  Not so much anymore.

I rode along with Sussex County recently for a few days.  They're now at the top of my list.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Aug 15, 2016)

medichopeful said:


> It used to be Boston EMS.  Not so much anymore.
> 
> I rode along with Sussex County recently for a few days.  They're now at the top of my list.


So just out of curiosity what is it that would make a person consider Delaware? Lol I always see DEmedic say nothing but good things but what does it really. I'm contemplating getting my P card after realizing I became the EMT old dude who should have gotten his P card awhile ago lie maybe 5 years ago. Smh.


----------



## ParamedicStudent (Aug 15, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I dont see how FDNY interests many people. Low pay, short staffed, horrible protocols, and plenty of people who join jusy with the hope of "promoting" to supression



A little elaboration on "horrible protocols" ? I never understood this idea. I thought protocols were more or less constant throughout the country, thats why we have our national scope, so different states and counties can vary or modify as they please. But anyways, on horrible protocols. Is it because you can do less? Less drugs, interventions, etc? Or is it horrible because of too much?

I'd figure in a compacted response area, you do way less because of the geography, but I dont think that has anything to do with protocols.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 15, 2016)

ParamedicStudent said:


> A little elaboration on "horrible protocols" ? I never understood this idea. I thought protocols were more or less constant throughout the country, thats why we have our national scope, so different states and counties can vary or modify as they please. But anyways, on horrible protocols. Is it because you can do less? Less drugs, interventions, etc? Or is it horrible because of too much?
> 
> I'd figure in a compacted response area, you do way less because of the geography, but I dont think that has anything to do with protocols.


The national standards set a baseline competency that everyone should be capable of doing. There are some places, like Texas, that protocols and guidelines can vary widely from area to area and medical director to medical director (ie: central line, pericardiocentesis, and chest tube placement in my old county in TX vs the DFD restricted system). NY just is not progressive in their protocols, with a decent amount of mother-may-i that you don't see in a lot of places. 
There is no true national scope of practice.


----------



## aquabear (Aug 15, 2016)

Williamson County EMS


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 15, 2016)

Sadly, very few areas actually use the national scope of practice but are MUCH MUCH more conservative locally.  

Having worked civilian side and having licenses in PA, MD, DC, and VA at the same time it was insanely how different I could do things depending on which state I was in, or picking the patient up from.  Just crossing the border from PA to MD, my usable med bag dropped by over half.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Is there an actual Paramedic Position on the Poker Tour? If so, then that.
> 
> Me last night...on tour.
> View attachment 2934
> View attachment 2935


Annnnmnnd
That's awesome!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> Oooo... Staff medic position at the Bunny Ranch?  I think I'm going to send an email to inquire about their safety positions...


Sounds like a job where you spend the day giving PCN shots... To dudes.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2016)

redfernmichelle said:


> I would chose AMR in las vegas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dream bigger. It's not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Well, AMR in Vegas does neither fire or rescue.


What are you talking about? I just rescued a drunk girl from rolling all over the floor almost into her own vomit just this morning.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 15, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> Sounds like a job where you spend the day giving PCN shots... To dudes.


That's different than half my Army time, how?  

(shrug) It should be amusing, plus a company discount, mixed side perks...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 15, 2016)

dutemplar said:


> That's different than half my Army time, how?
> 
> (shrug) It should be amusing, plus a company discount, mixed side perks...


Lol

Good point!


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 15, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> So just out of curiosity what is it that would make a person consider Delaware? Lol I always see DEmedic say nothing but good things but what does it really. I'm contemplating getting my P card after realizing I became the EMT old dude who should have gotten his P card awhile ago lie maybe 5 years ago. Smh.



Me personally, I'm looking for a change of scenery. Spent my entire life in Massachusetts,  looking for something a little different!

I heard good things about SCEMS, so I went and rode with them for a few days, and was really impressed. Nice stations, good equipment, nice atmosphere from what I saw. The beaches are a plus too. Plus it's near DC, one of my favorite places to visit and I have a good friend who lives in that area. Cost of living is way cheaper than where I currently am too! The environment overall in Delaware seems more relaxed than it is in Massachusetts too, which I enjoyed. 

Definitely not as much to do in Delaware, but nowhere is perfect!


----------



## Parameduck (Aug 16, 2016)

In Oregon it would very multnomah county (amr) and western Lane. In Washington it would be south king County medic one. In California it would be with the San Francisco fire dept.


----------



## CANMAN (Aug 16, 2016)

medichopeful said:


> Me personally, I'm looking for a change of scenery. Spent my entire life in Massachusetts,  looking for something a little different!
> 
> I heard good things about SCEMS, so I went and rode with them for a few days, and was really impressed. Nice stations, good equipment, nice atmosphere from what I saw. The beaches are a plus too. Plus it's near DC, one of my favorite places to visit and I have a good friend who lives in that area. Cost of living is way cheaper than where I currently am too! The environment overall in Delaware seems more relaxed than it is in Massachusetts too, which I enjoyed.
> 
> Definitely not as much to do in Delaware, but nowhere is perfect!



Looked at their requirements for apply just out of curiosity and some of the stuff they require is quite over the top.... A copy of your national registry test results, and a letter from your paramedic program...???? They also want a letter from each state you're licensed in ensuring your certification is valid and in good standing. I am licensed in four, and getting the District to just get me my card on time during renewal is a months long process, let alone a letter....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2016)

With online verification, they no longer require your test results. That's a left over from the old days. They do require a form to be completed from all that states where you've been certified. Took me about a day to get all mine completed. The letter from your paramedic program is also an easy one. 

The application process for SCEMS is pretty straight forward.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> With online verification, they no longer require your test results. That's a left over from the old days. They do require a form to be completed from all that states where you've been certified. Took me about a day to get all mine completed. The letter from your paramedic program is also an easy one.
> 
> The application process for SCEMS is pretty straight forward.


Not if your program no longer exists...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 16, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Not if your program no longer exists...



If you told them that, they'd have no issue. It's not as regimented as they'd like to have you believe.


----------

